# new site, what do you think?



## boaz (Apr 9, 2004)

my new site: www.boazaha.net
will be happy to hear what you think


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 9, 2004)

I enjoyed the simplicity of the design of your site.  Interesting photos; I liked the variety of subject matter.  I found it interesting that you grouped your photos by year.  I also group photos on my site by when they were taken.  I think most people group by style or subject matter.  I do separate out portraits and weddings, but that's because I'm trying to showcase that stuff to try to make a buck.


----------

